# What do you think??



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

I think he is gorgeous, really unusual markings too.
Theres not many horses like that around here(ireland)!










this is flint, my pony


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww you guys have nice horses!  Beautiful.

Here's my horse, Lexi:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Poptart- Lexi is stunning!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Poptart - Lexi is stunning! What a gorgeous mare. 

This is Brianna, my five year Arabian mare.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

this is Abby my quarter pony


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I love that pic KANSAS! I need to get photos like that!

Here's Blu's pink and blue skin...


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

thnx i just got a olympus e-10 and have been messing around with it around the horses


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

BluMagic - blu has very unique skin!

Here is Firecraker aka Crackie, 4 year old paint gelding


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow is Crackie a paint?  I love the little sock/mark thing half way up his front leg  and aww, one black hoof! just like moo 

Misty, 10 yr old aramara (ahh which pic shall i post?!)








lol



















Sorry, i made myself stop at 3 pics or you would have got 500!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

wow, moomoo! misty is WHITE in the last picture! she is stunning!










Sorry it's big, but this is Spider. He's my 16hh TB x QH gelding.


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

Aww your horses are all cute! here is a pic of Doc. I am not sure how to make it come up without clicking on it but here is the link.  


http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=Doc005.jpg


http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=horsevideos018.jpg

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=horsevideos004.jpg
Sorry they were all good! :wink: This is my horse Doctor's Orders. Or otherwise known as Doc.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

amightytarzan5 - I love your horse!! hehe


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

myboydoc- Doc looks so sweet and gentle! :shock:  

Here is my boy, ACE.



















And My Girl, Kashmir (Raiders de Anna)


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

Wow small town girl Kashmir is very preaty ive never seen a black horse with a mane like that! it looks like she has highlights!! Ace looks sweet too.. ive already posted lots of my boys seeing as i'm new so I will post some different ones..
Harry my TB taken last year..








Jack my 15hh Arab x Irish cob winning working hunter pony..








and unaffliated jumping..









sorry bout the oversized pics..


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2008)

lol I love the socks!

This is my Friesian colt Ced he is about 14mo ive had him for a little less then a month.



















my sister and Ced


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

Oh my!! They are ALLL Sooooo Beautiful!!! Ill post my kiddies soon...

Thanks For a Wonderful Post!!!


----------

